# ILLEGAL FISHING



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

We have seen a few commercial crabbers pots in the Conservation Zone at Scarborough lately, so I rang the Fishwatch number. It turns out that, within their 50 pot limit (recreational crabbers limit is 4 pots), the pros are allowed 4 of those pots within the Conservation Zone. Seems crazy, but at least we know.

Pertaining to the maximum number of rods being used per person, which is 2 (in the water), but we have regularly seen boats with 2 persons and 6 rods in the water, or 1 person with 4 rods. I tried a gentle suggestion to a couple of these boaters, and was met with disregard to abuse. So in future I'll stay safe, and leave it to Fisheries. If you see fishing/crabbing that is possibly illegal, do something about it. RING THE HOTLINE!

http://www.fishnet.com.au/information/f ... mmary.html

It is interesting that Fisheries are getting smarter. They are introducing 'stealth' patrol boats, that do not look 'official'. That should nab a few smartarses that knowingly break the rules.

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Should have included these related links...

1. If you do the right thing, you won't get caught. But fisheries _are_ out there: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=58658

2. Get the measurement right, + order a soon to be released new AKFF brag matt in the next few weeks: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=58358&p=609671

trev


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/28_3045.htm check your regs Trev . I presume you are relating QLD tidal waters regs . 3 rods, 6 hooks per line per person.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nezevic said:


> http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/28_3045.htm check your regs Trev . I presume you are relating QLD tidal waters regs . 3 rods, 6 hooks per line per person.


Thanks Jon, but I was specifically referring to the Conservation Zone (yellow zone) around the Scarborough reefs (Reef Pt. out to the Beacon and Blinker). A maximum of two rods are allowed to be deployed in this area.

trev


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You may not remember but, after our QLD head honcho started chopping heads everywhere, I posted that this area was to get a local fisheries officer and that it was being welcomed by all law abiding fishos in the area.

After chatting to a guy I know, who shares his office with him, I learn that this new fisheries officer has no policing powers whatsoever. His role is more of a PR/Liason role with all the policing still being done from Townsville which over an hour drive up the road. I was going to go and say g'day one day and pass on some of the eyes and ears stuff I pick up through my kayak fishing escapades but can't see how putting an extra cog in the wheel is going to achieve anything.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Witnessed fisheries making a small bust (2 undersize Squire) at a bribe Island boat ramp last weekend. Man and crew of three where very coy when caught red handed and didn't seem to want to chat about it when the skipper of the boat I had been on asked him about it.

Good to see


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Different state and different regs but I have seen this from the other side of the fence. While I only use 1 or 2 rods at a time I do carry 3, sometimes 4 depending on the variables that I might face in a days outing and have been abused by some boaties for "breaching" the rules. I have checked the NSW Fisheries rules regarding rods etc and according to the stuff on the interweb I am allowed to carry up to 4 rods per person but what I thought was seriously funny was one boat load that was having a go at me for carrying 4 rods had a massive rocket launcher fully loaded with rigged rods and were actually carrying MORE rods per person that I was....

cheers

John


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

john316 said:


> Different state and different regs but I have seen this from the other side of the fence. While I only use 1 or 2 rods at a time I do carry 3, sometimes 4 depending on the variables that I might face in a days outing and have been abused by some boaties for "breaching" the rules. I have checked the NSW Fisheries rules regarding rods etc and according to the stuff on the interweb I am allowed to carry up to 4 rods per person but what I thought was seriously funny was one boat load that was having a go at me for carrying 4 rods had a massive rocket launcher fully loaded with rigged rods and were actually carrying MORE rods per person that I was....
> 
> cheers
> 
> John


Yeah yeah, what would you know, bloody kayaker, go buy a real boat! ;-)


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

john316 said:


> Different state and different regs but I have seen this from the other side of the fence. While I only use 1 or 2 rods at a time I do carry 3, sometimes 4 depending on the variables that I might face in a days outing and have been abused by some boaties for "breaching" the rules. I have checked the NSW Fisheries rules regarding rods etc and according to the stuff on the interweb I am allowed to carry up to 4 rods per person but what I thought was seriously funny was one boat load that was having a go at me for carrying 4 rods had a massive rocket launcher fully loaded with rigged rods and were actually carrying MORE rods per person that I was....
> 
> cheers
> 
> John


something I didn't know and have a NSW ticket to fish - I thought there was only a 2 rigged rod rule I must sus that out before heading north again

here in vic it's up to 2 rods in the water for fresh water and up to 4 rods in use per fisho but no limit on how many you have that are not being used at a time
I normaly take 5 rods and 1 hand line jigged with a squid spike ( baited jig ) out with me on the kayak most of the time they are all rigged 
I normaly dont use more than 3 at a time - there are time though when 4 lines are in at once


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

A few weeks back I actually posted about 12 mile and saltwater creeks at port Stephens
Drove up and investigated best access points and permissions to launch from private land
After all that I find its completely protected 
I'm spewing cause it looks so prime a spot but that's why I WILL STAY AWAY
Kayak one watch yourself too many Agro arseholes ready to go to violence
I set myself the goals of doing the right thing
As you said use the hotlines and let the law do their thing


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bludymick said:


> A few weeks back I actually posted about 12 mile and saltwater creeks at port Stephens
> Drove up and investigated best access points and permissions to launch from private land
> After all that I find its completely protected
> I'm spewing cause it looks so prime a spot but that's why I WILL STAY AWAY
> ...


I am a bit slow Mick. I thought I was helping them. I will never say anything again. I now realize it's a reasonable chance of getting your head punched in. You'd think they'd thank you, which they probably would if they simply didn't know, or made a mistake. However, in many cases they DO know the rules, and simply flaunt them, thinking they will never get caught.

I reckon Fisheries here will make a killing with their unmarked 'stealth' boats.

trev


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Mate I know what your saying 
Way to many people think that they can get away with it

How many just under legal fish I ha e returned over the years would have fed us well

But we have size and bag limits for a reason
To sustain the fisheries 
Not rape rand kill it

Simply it's sellfish


----------

